# need help learning how to code replacement parts for my bmw



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

hello all, my name is Brandon and I am new to the forums. I like many others am very interested in being able to perform my own repairs on my car. I am very capable with my hands yet I am lost as to where to even begin with coding I am also very computer savvy and am willing to learn coding so my wife can enjoy her car for years to come without being ripped off by the stealership. I would greatly appreciate help in where to find coding packs, how to install coding packs properly and whatever else I need. I have read a lot of info but it seems really overwhelming! any help is greatly appreciated and I will gladly pass on all info I obtain in an effort to help others this is my and my wifes first bmw and we have fallen in love yet I have seen already that It will be a love hate relationship with all the technology thank u in advance and look forward to hearing from u all have a nice day:thumbup:


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forums! What year is your 745i, and what we're you wanting to code on it?


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

hi god follower thank u so much for your reply. well I would especially like to learn how to code a new mechatronic unit and also a right side a pillar module that powers my fuel pump. actually I am fascinated by it all and would love to learn how to operate software , ncsdummy? where to get reliable code packs I am willing to pay, and just a general crash course maybe on how to get started and what exactly for my car I will need to buy? like I'm pretty sure I need a certain cable, will need a dedicated laptop and so on just don't want to start messing my car up or waisting money on stuff I wouldn't need it is an e65 2002 745i my transmission is having surging issues and feels like maybe the tc is on the way out . I want to buy a new well used with warranty transmission but I live in the middle of the dessert so there is no practical way to get my car to a shop plus I don't trust the shop they seem to not want to help me since my car is so old I'm scared they will do something that will cause more harm then good and since I am a mobile mechanic by trade it would really delight me to be able to work on the vehicle my self. I am only able to afford the vehicle because the resale value drops dramatically I am well aware there are lots of problems with my model but besides a few issues I really is a beautiful car and runs great thanks for any help in advance and godbless
p.s if there is anything in this post that shoudlnt be there forgive me I am new to the site and not trying to upset anyone


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

Alrighty. I personally only have experience with ESys and a little bit of Tools 32, have not played with NCS yet as I do not have any E-Cars to use it on. 

You are in the right place though, lots of people in here have done their own work on the e-chassis


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm not even sure what esys is or the other u mentioned lol but completely willing to learn and appreciate ur fast response


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

hello forum once again. I am wondering if it isn't possible to code replacement parts or if nobody knows how to do it?? I havnt got a single response. do I need to ask the question differently or in another area of the forum? I notice over a hundred people have viewed my post but not a single reply thanks in advance for any help from anyone


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

I would start here, check the links in the first post. If they are no longer valid then post in the thread and ask for the latest links. That is a pre-assembled package designed with coding for Exx cars in mind.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=699036


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

thank u for that much appreciated I will start there and see what I can come up with, thank u


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

745ikindaguy said:


> thank u for that much appreciated I will start there and see what I can come up with, thank u


I'll save you the trouble. PM sent.


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

SHAWN thank u soooooo much for helping me I really really appreciate it and I am gonna sit down today and learn all I can . I will be proactive with my help since I know you all have a life and are kind enough to help out of your own time. I am really excited about this after I download what I need and all I will post what ive got and where I'm at. cant thank u enough what a nice guy 
thank u:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

745ikindaguy said:


> SHAWN thank u soooooo much for helping me I really really appreciate it and I am gonna sit down today and learn all I can . I will be proactive with my help since I know you all have a life and are kind enough to help out of your own time. I am really excited about this after I download what I need and all I will post what ive got and where I'm at. cant thank u enough what a nice guy
> thank u:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

hi shawn ok I'm sorry but it looks like I'm already lost lol. I have downloaded exx package and inpafxxv2 then the next step says to copy to C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx_v.2 and EDIABAS to C:\EDIABAS overriding existing EDIABAS Folder. icant seem to find the c:/ files on my computer are they hidden? so what I did was used WinRAR to extract to my computer after it was extracted I used search to find the c:/ files to copy them over to but my computer cant find the c files should I retry ? also I didn't find an install file only the separate files. should I use something else to extract files once downloaded? link worked beautifully for download but kinda stuck as I cant find the c files to be able to copy thank u for your time look forward to hearing from u when you have the chance


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

looks like I didn't read instructions fully sorry for that, I am installing bmw standard tools now


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

ok so I have windows 10 and It says that it cant be installed on my operating system it says only xp professional is supported? I have a 745i 2002 what should I do to be able to run the software and thank u very much in advance for your reply


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

745ikindaguy said:


> ok so I have windows 10 and It says that it cant be installed on my operating system it says only xp professional is supported? I have a 745i 2002 what should I do to be able to run the software and thank u very much in advance for your reply


Install Everything with Admin Rights, and Run everything in XP SP3 Compatibility mode.


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

Copy INPA_Fxx_v.2 folder to C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx_v.2 and EDIABAS to C:\EDIABAS overriding existing EDIABAS Folder.

ok so I try to copy fxx v2 to c:\ec-apps\inpa_v.2 but when I search I only can find as far as c:\ec apps-inpa I cant find a fxx folder or v.2 however what it does show is 11 files inside of ec apps inpa but that's as far as I get it seems as though there is nothing with the fxx v.2 however I was able to find the ediabas and copy to c:\ediabas that was successful I'm wondering what the heck I did wrong sorry for being so difficult what I did was copied inpa fxx v2 to c:\ec-apps\inpa I hope this was right as I didn't see the subfolder so I put it where it says inpa on the c drive I think this may be what u were telling me to do?? ok so if that is right the next step is to update before I do is there a way for me to make sure I did the previous steps right? I know when I installed the tools file it installed great but asked me to push skip to four files it couldn't find me being a noobie I pushed skip as I figured maybe that is where the overwriting files came in handy but I'm not sure. also is there a way to know my exact chassis? I have a 2002 745i 4.4 I think it is an e65 but not positive and once again sorry for all this garble and confusion I'm certain I am not making much sense and I apologize I really really really appreciate every second of help u are giving me very very grateful to u for all the help and especially patience lol. thank u shawn I will await your response tomarrow u r awesome


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

one quick note I clicked on the link to update to v 58 sp daten and it shows a bunch of chassis's thing that's weird is the version on the top left corner says v 59.2 but it says to update to 58.1 so I'm not sure what to do so I went ahead and downloaded the 59.2 version as I didn't see another please let me know what u think and once again thank u thank u thank u
brandon


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

also real quick I cant find SP-daten-E##\daten ? its not in my files yet I downloaded the e65 rar file I can find C:\NCSEXPER\DATEN\ but there is no chassis model to choose from however I can type e 65 and it gives me the file folder which has 8 subfolders so I assume this is where the e65 part of the daten file is ? I don't know why It separated it or if that's even the right file so did I not download the spdatene65daten file correctly as it only show up as e65 if I search for the file ?

so sorry to sound so confusing u are awesome for helping me and I cant say thank u enough I don't want to upset u by not following the steps exactly I assure u I tried about ten times so I wouldn't have to ask the same thing ten times and waist ur time but I feel like I'm real close and just hopefully need a few more pointers to get to a good spot lol thanks for all the help it is invaluable TO ME :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

745ikindaguy said:


> Copy INPA_Fxx_v.2 folder to C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx_v.2 and EDIABAS to C:\EDIABAS overriding existing EDIABAS Folder.
> 
> ok so I try to copy fxx v2 to c:\ec-apps\inpa_v.2 but when I search I only can find as far as c:\ec apps-inpa I cant find a fxx folder or v.2 however what it does show is 11 files inside of ec apps inpa but that's as far as I get it seems as though there is nothing with the fxx v.2 however I was able to find the ediabas and copy to c:\ediabas that was successful I'm wondering what the heck I did wrong sorry for being so difficult what I did was copied inpa fxx v2 to c:\ec-apps\inpa I hope this was right as I didn't see the subfolder so I put it where it says inpa on the c drive I think this may be what u were telling me to do?? ok so if that is right the next step is to update before I do is there a way for me to make sure I did the previous steps right? I know when I installed the tools file it installed great but asked me to push skip to four files it couldn't find me being a noobie I pushed skip as I figured maybe that is where the overwriting files came in handy but I'm not sure. also is there a way to know my exact chassis? I have a 2002 745i 4.4 I think it is an e65 but not positive and once again sorry for all this garble and confusion I'm certain I am not making much sense and I apologize I really really really appreciate every second of help u are giving me very very grateful to u for all the help and especially patience lol. thank u shawn I will await your response tomarrow u r awesome


Copy INPA_Fxx_v.2 folder to C:\EC-Apps with the result being C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx_v.2 and to copy EDIABAS folder to C:\ with the result being C:\EDIABAS overriding existing EDIABAS Folder.



745ikindaguy said:


> one quick note I clicked on the link to update to v 58 sp daten and it shows a bunch of chassis's thing that's weird is the version on the top left corner says v 59.2 but it says to update to 58.1 so I'm not sure what to do so I went ahead and downloaded the 59.2 version as I didn't see another please let me know what u think and once again thank u thank u thank u
> brandon


The link was updated to 59.2, so 59.2 is correct version. The instruction has been updated now to reflect this.



745ikindaguy said:


> also real quick I cant find SP-daten-E##\daten ? its not in my files yet I downloaded the e65 rar file I can find C:\NCSEXPER\DATEN\ but there is no chassis model to choose from however I can type e 65 and it gives me the file folder which has 8 subfolders so I assume this is where the e65 part of the daten file is ? I don't know why It separated it or if that's even the right file so did I not download the spdatene65daten file correctly as it only show up as e65 if I search for the file ?
> 
> so sorry to sound so confusing u are awesome for helping me and I cant say thank u enough I don't want to upset u by not following the steps exactly I assure u I tried about ten times so I wouldn't have to ask the same thing ten times and waist ur time but I feel like I'm real close and just hopefully need a few more pointers to get to a good spot lol thanks for all the help it is invaluable TO ME :thumbup:


If you did this Step:

"1.- INSTALL THE CORE SOFTWARE FROM THE FOLDER 1-BMW STANDARD TOOLS 2.12"

And then you did this step:

"3.- COPY ALL THE CONTENT OF THE FOLDER 3-UPDATE TO C: AND OVERRIDE ALL"

You will have this:

C:\NCSEXPER\DATEN\E89

In C:\NCSEXPER\DATEN, you then need to create an E65 folder, so you also have this:

C:\NCSEXPER\DATEN\E65

Then from your donwloaded E65.rar file and the resulting extracted E65 folder you will:

Copy the files from E65\daten to the C:\NCSEXPER\DATEN\E65

Copy the files from E65\sgdat C:\NCSEXPER\SGDAT

Copy the files from E65\ecu to C:\EDIABAS\ECU.


----------



## 745ikindaguy (Aug 8, 2016)

*shawn is awesome*

shawn u r freaking awesome I completely understand the way u wrote all that down I cant say enough thank u's lol everything spelled out to perfection ur and awesome dude now let me get my but to work on this and get it done right lol thanks to u I will recommend u highly to anyone who needs professional type help as u r truly a pro thanks again and ill let u know how it goes when I'm done :angel::thumbup:


----------

